# The Grapes Of Wrath



## Lauren (Jan 10, 2005)

Definitely one of the greatest books I've ever read.

It's an interesting story about a family moving west to California, during the dustbowl, for those of you who haven't read it (and if you haven't, you should!). 

There is a lot of description and figurative language, and the book is just beautifully written. I LOVE it. I also found all of the parallels to the Bible very interesting, as I enjoy studying religion.


----------



## johan pasqualli (Jan 10, 2005)

Have you read East of Eden? There are many parallels to the Bible in that book as well.


----------



## kerpoe (Jan 10, 2005)

The characterization was brilliant as well. I'm amazed that the schools don't require their kids to read it where I live.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, great characterization. 
My school requires it, but I know the public school system here doesn't. Well, our public school system sucks, which is why I don't go there lol.

I haven't read East of Eden, but I should check it out.  Thanks!


----------



## Dooga Aetrus Blackrazor (Jan 14, 2005)

I haven't read it yet but I will eventually.  The author won a Noble Peace Prize in Literature.  Steinbeck also wrote "Of Mice and Men" which is an excellent book if you haven't read it.


----------



## doctor (Oct 13, 2005)

Cannery Row! One of my favorite Steinbeck novels; but underappreciated, i think.


----------



## dannyboy (Oct 18, 2005)

love cannery row!


----------



## Verkleefd (Dec 11, 2005)

*One of the best lines of The Grapes of Wrath is from that chapter when Steinbeck describes hunger and how companies prefered to throw oranges into the sea rather than giving them to the children. It is a very moving book, and published in 1942, allowed Steinbeck's first nomination for the Nobel Prize for Literature. He was nominated more than ten times, but finally the prize was awarded to him in 1962. He was close to win it in 1954, but Hemingway's candidature was stronger, as he represented a whole American literary expression, as Faulkner did before. It is his finest book, indeed. A world classic.*


----------



## BallerGamer (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm reading it right now for English class.  Though I probably won't enjoy the first chapters, since I've been away for a long time and need to catch up on the first six chapters for tonight


----------

